# Eggs!



## NPJUICE

probably raising a question that has been answered a hundred times but. last night i noticed that it looked like my rbp's were mating ( it was 3am and dark but could see them circling and rubbing). Wake up today at 8 and there are eggs. Male is circle/fanning them. What do i do? Do I take them out before hatching or do i leave them in. If I take them out what do i need for fry tank. Looked at bluebirds pic and doesnt seem like much i would need but a list would help me out. Any input is appricated!!


----------



## BRUNER247

Wait couple days till they hatch n fall into gravel n siphon them out. Need 1-3 5-10gal tanks, airstone, pump, heater, brine shrimp eggs, salt, & 2 brine shrimp hatcheries. You have a week before they'll have the yoke used up & accept bbs. 75-90% daily water changes with parents water until they eat bbs. After they eat add a hob with a pre-filter over intake. Feed bbs shrimp twice a day. One hatchery will feed twice a day while the other is hatching them for the next days feedings. GL.


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> probably raising a question that has been answered a hundred times but. last night i noticed that it looked like my rbp's were mating ( it was 3am and dark but could see them circling and rubbing). Wake up today at 8 and there are eggs. Male is circle/fanning them. What do i do? Do I take them out before hatching or do i leave them in. If I take them out what do i need for fry tank. Looked at bluebirds pic and doesnt seem like much i would need but a list would help me out. Any input is appricated!!


Congratulations!


----------



## NPJUICE

so they are appearing to be turning white.







I know its still the first day but does this mean they didn't get fertilized


----------



## BRUNER247

Whites not good.


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> so they are appearing to be turning white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its still the first day but does this mean they didn't get fertilized


Strong possibility they didn't. Its also possible the female just expelled eggs without a male being present. Its fairly common.


----------



## BRUNER247

Says circling & rubbing. Which doesn't mean it wasn't two females or the male didn't do his part for whatever reason. Water might be tad off? Could be lots of reasons. Are there any yellow/orange ones? Might just be few didn't get fertilized n fungus spread to good ones also? If they spawn again & you don't want to wait for them to hatch methylene blue will cut down fungus on eggs. If it were me I'd clean their spot REALLY good so it'll be nice & clean for the batch that follows. Get a ac30 filter cycling so you'll be ready. Or a crappy sponge filter if your going that route. Tons of info on different ways of doing it. Read em all n use what works best for you.


----------



## NPJUICE

dont know how to post vids but he is fanning them non stop still, that still dont mean anything huh


----------



## NPJUICE

I'd say 20 out of hundred(s) still look yellowish but the rest are white


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> dont know how to post vids but he is fanning them non stop still, that still dont mean anything huh


Bruner gave you some good advice. Fanning the eggs doesn't do much if the eggs are unfertilized or fungused.


----------



## NPJUICE

Thanks. Hopefully next time will be more successful. At least now I can prepare if it happens again. How often do they spawn


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> Thanks. Hopefully next time will be more successful. At least now I can prepare if it happens again. How often do they spawn


Quite a bit once they start. Read this article.it will give a basic stepping stone. http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/PBred_John.html


----------



## BRUNER247

Getting them to stop is harder than getting them started sometimes. I would siphon them out tomarrow. You might have more survivors than you think. Bunch might of wiggled into gravel already. Might take em few times to get it right.


----------



## NPJUICE

Thanks guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## NPJUICE

will they be aggressive when i take the eggs out? and anything i should watch out for?


----------



## BRUNER247

Might bite siphoner or your hand but probably will still fan for another day or so. Few days after that they'll probably start all over again.

When you siphon them into a bucket hold the hose on the side & have it pointed so it goes around the bucket & creates a whirlpool effect. All the eggs/wigglers will collect in the center bottom of bucket. Makes it easy to drain off most of the bucket without draining babies. Watch the siphon as you do it. You'll be able to see if any are alive. Might be surprised. GL


----------



## BRUNER247

Sup? Did you manage to salvage any before the fungus got em? Flushed em all n waiting for next batch or what.


----------



## NPJUICE

Sorry been busy, but had to flush them all. Sucks but will give me some time to prepare for the next batch. thanks for asking. so what's up with the fungus? what causes that


----------



## NPJUICE

does both the male and female fan the eggs or just the male? Kinda curious if I have all one sex or if I do have a pair.


----------



## BRUNER247

Not saying a female won't fan eggs but I've never had a female fan a nest. If you had some orange eggs you have a pair. Water might of been off a lil, male might not of fertilized them good enough, parents might not quite be ready?tons of factors n eggs n wigglers are easily killed. Fungus can start on a couple bad eggs n quickly spread to the good ones, killing them.


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> does both the male and female fan the eggs or just the male? Kinda curious if I have all one sex or if I do have a pair.


Bruner is correct. Its primarily the male that do the guarding and fanning. I've only seen a couple female do that. Even though its annotated in published documents both do it. Aquarium situations are not always the same. And it could be what Bruner stated males Milt might not have covered all.


----------



## BRUNER247

He said Milt. Are these young fish spawning for 1st time? Didn't sound like you had that big of a spawn. Good variety of quality foods n keep water perfect they'll get it right in the next spawn or two. You can siphon them hours after they spawn(next morning) I just prefer to wait till they hatch.


----------



## hastatus

Milt or spleen is the proper term for fluid that contains spermatosa (sperm). Or "fertilizer" which is common, less sophisticated term usage on hobby side.

No biggie.


----------



## NPJUICE

not sure on their age, I bought the first one off Craigslist and the other two off of AE Aquatics and they are now at about 6 to 7 inchs. I've had them all for at least 4 months now just the first time I've had eggs. I do give them a good variety food, tilipia, catfish, shrimp, and now and then some beef heart. Been wanting to try silversides just haven't bought any.

I bought a canister filter (ehiem 2215) for the tank about a month back off of craigslist, haven't cleaned or replaced any thing yet. Was wondering how should i go about this. Do I just rinse the media with the aquarium water and probably replace the carbon and the other dividing piece. Anything else and whats the easiest way of cleaning (rubbermaid tub?)


----------



## hastatus

NPJUICE said:


> not sure on their age, I bought the first one off Craigslist and the other two off of AE Aquatics and they are now at about 6 to 7 inchs. I've had them all for at least 4 months now just the first time I've had eggs. I do give them a good variety food, tilipia, catfish, shrimp, and now and then some beef heart. Been wanting to try silversides just haven't bought any.
> 
> I bought a canister filter (ehiem 2215) for the tank about a month back off of craigslist, haven't cleaned or replaced any thing yet. Was wondering how should i go about this. Do I just rinse the media with the aquarium water and probably replace the carbon and the other dividing piece. Anything else and whats the easiest way of cleaning (rubbermaid tub?)


6-7 inches is about right size. As for cleaning rubber made use a sponge semi-abrasive soaked in salt water mix. Then rinse out completely. Don't use dish soap even though it's considered safe. You don't want residue.


----------



## NPJUICE

hastatus said:


> not sure on their age, I bought the first one off Craigslist and the other two off of AE Aquatics and they are now at about 6 to 7 inchs. I've had them all for at least 4 months now just the first time I've had eggs. I do give them a good variety food, tilipia, catfish, shrimp, and now and then some beef heart. Been wanting to try silversides just haven't bought any.
> 
> I bought a canister filter (ehiem 2215) for the tank about a month back off of craigslist, haven't cleaned or replaced any thing yet. Was wondering how should i go about this. Do I just rinse the media with the aquarium water and probably replace the carbon and the other dividing piece. Anything else and whats the easiest way of cleaning (rubbermaid tub?)


6-7 inches is about right size. As for cleaning rubber made use a sponge semi-abrasive soaked in salt water mix. Then rinse out completely. Don't use dish soap even though it's considered safe. You don't want residue.
[/quote]

Table salt or aquarium salt?


----------



## hastatus

Aquarium or sea salt is best. You don't need much. Just a mild solution.


----------

